# Is Grand Waikikian part of Hilton Hawaiian Village?



## riverdees05 (Apr 24, 2016)

Grand Waikikian by HGVClub
1811 Ala Moana Blvd
Honolulu, HI


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, It sits directly behind, and is connected by a corrador, to the Lagoon Tower. Both share the same check in desk. Both are part of HHV.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes - it is one of the 3 timeshare buildings.  The other two are the Lagoon Tower, and Kalia Tower.  There are also 4 hotel buildings at the resort.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks to both for the information and the picture is wonderful!


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 26, 2016)

*HHV Registration*

Unless things have changed, regardless what timeshare building you will be staying in at HHV, all registrations is done in the Grand Waikikian building.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 26, 2016)

You look at that picture and it's hard to believe they jammed the Grand Islander in there but they did.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## linsj (Apr 26, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Unless things have changed, regardless what timeshare building you will be staying in at HHV, all registrations is done in the Grand Waikikian building.



Not true. If you're staying in Kalia tower, you check in there.


----------



## Ron98GT (Apr 26, 2016)

linsj said:


> Not true. If you're staying in Kalia tower, you check in there.


It was was true when we stayed at HHV.  We've stayed in the Lagoon Tower and Kalia Tower.  Both times we had to check-in at the Grand Waikikian.  

When we stayed at the Kalia Tower, they let use check-out there though. Go figure


----------

